# Another Striper vid...



## H20hawgs (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is another Lake Lanier Striper catch I forgot about. Just a quick clip catching one on a planer board with gizzard Shad last week. Another tornado day tomorrow so I am gearing up for a good day in bad weather tomorrow. 
Tight lines

Here is it:

https://youtu.be/i96WeAAVQ7U


----------

